# Ergo - What age/weight can you start to use it w/o the infant insert?



## Maxine45

I bought an Ergo Sport during pregnancy (without the insert), and so far, have been using our Moby Wrap.
DS is 2.5 months now, and I'm antsy to try out our Ergo.
When did you all start using an Ergo without the insert?


----------



## ~savah~

I only have the original ergo, so I don't know haw it compares to the sport. DD was 4 - 5 months old when we were able to use it. She is pretty short with little legs and I think that is what took so long for her to fit. HTH


----------



## jmo

I also have the regular ergo, but I started at 3 mos - bigger babe, maybe 15lbs.


----------



## Comtessa

I have used the Ergo without the infant insert since my DD was 1 wk old (though she and I both seem to do better with the Moby while she's so little). If you look on the Ergo website, there's an instructional video about how to use it with the insert - watch the video and you'll see that a rolled-up blanket or towel can work just as well. That's what I do - doesn't seem to make sense to pay $25 for something I can simulate on my own.







I've used the Ergo alone (i.e., without an "insert" of any kind) from 3 mos. with bigger babies, 4 mos. with smaller ones.


----------



## isabchi

4-5 mo. But not all the time. Until 9-12 months woven wrap or a mei tai are my favorite. I wear my kiddos in the back lots, so the ergo don't work much for a tiny baby body (2-4 mo)


----------



## masja

DD is 10 weeks old and we've used it a few times without the insert. I put her in there with one leg out and one tucked in, or else both froggy style and she seems to do well.


----------



## moonlight mom

5 months


----------



## newmomrose

By 2.5 months we were definitely using the ERGO sport without the insert. We probably only used the insert for the first 6 weeks, then went to froggy style (both legs in) without the insert, then progressed to both legs out. We have a ring sling and a mei tei as well and the ERGO was the only one DD really liked. I think if you try it (like sitting down on a bed or something) you'll be able to tell if it is snug enough for your LO without the insert, or like pp said, use a towel or blanket. A lot of the time that I used it froggy style, I wrapped DD in a blanket first.


----------

